# Best small gas fired Barbecue



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Advice please - 

In your opinion, which is the best - portable - small - gas fired barbecue.

I would like one that I can store in the M/H garage easily and cleanly - has a hot plate and preferably some lava rock.

Thanks

David..............(Spindrifter)


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi, I used the larva rock type for years but last year bought a cadac Safari chef which is small and folds up into a carry bag. I have found it very good for cooking what i want and very easy to keep clean.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi Spindrifter. I have used large and small gas barbecues for years, but only recently bought a new large one which had no lava rocks, but boasted porcelain enamel grill, with flamespreader, and a separate hot plate. What a dissapointment it was, with non of the usual flavour you get with lava rocks. The bbQ was well made and very good value in other respects, and fortunately I had kept the lava rocks from my old (rusted) bbq. When I spread the lava rocks over the flame spreader we again got a real bbq flavour. You will find several makes of lightweight portable gas bbqs all of which seem to have similar performance, but please make sure they are designed for lava rocks!! Hope this helps !!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
I have used a beuclaire for many years to the extent that its seen better days but it is 8-10 yrs old and still working. i am buying another later this year.It has no lava rock but had a cast iron or ali hotplate. 

It is approx 300 x 500 x 100mm when packed.

thanks
Phill


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

rayc said:


> Hi, I used the larva rock type for years but last year bought a cadac Safari chef which is small and folds up into a carry bag. I have found it very good for cooking what i want and very easy to keep clean.


 I bought the same end of last year, good bit of kit,small. compact I use it for cooking breakfast mainly.


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

we have one of these see here
chapter


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We have used for the past 4 years a table top gas bar-b-q we got from the local M/H dealer for £14. We use it most weeks so it has had loads of use, and is still going strong.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

No lava rock, but the Cadac is very good. Simple to set up, use and clean and the food's pretty good. I catered for a party of over 50 on mine last summer - running from lunchtime until 10 pm.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Gas BBQ*

I agree, the cadac safari chef, small easy to store and a nice BBq flavour, you can always use a bbq flavour baste to improve, but we find it very good without.
curlyboy


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We have had lots of BQs over the years, we had the small ones, which we replaced every couple of years at a cost of about £20.

But we have no invested in a safari cadac, have only used it a couple of times but really impressed with the way it cooks and the small amount of storage it takes, also its versatile, with lots of different uses, griddle flat plate, wok and gas ring.

It is just right for 2 people, would be a stretch for any more.

Pat


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Another vote for the Safari Cadac here as well - We used to have the bigger Cadac many moons ago, like around 15 I reckon, but it wore out, we tried various other ones, and even the throw away ones for a time when Lidl had them for about 95p - but we then had another small one bought from Millets, which you put water in a ring beneath - about £30 but I never liked it much and sausages rolled off it as it wasn't flat...

So a new van and a new bbq....and we are pleased with it.

Carol


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Another vote for the Cadac Safari nice and tidy 

Aido


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi we have The Cadac Safari Chef, and it's one of the best BBQ we have had, easy to clean and small and all goes in it's own bag. we still have a real charcoal BBQ at home, but when you cook something with a lot of fat dripping on the charcoal and it all catches FIRE, you then remember the Cadac that catches all the fat and does not burn everything. Bob. :lol:

It is just right for 2 people, would be a stretch for any more.

We don't mind waiting for ours Pat.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aint no barbi like a Cadac barbi! :wink: 

Greenie


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

bobandjane said:


> It is just right for 2 people, would be a stretch for any more.
> We don't mind waiting for ours Pat.


Cheeky, Cheeky,, maybe you can show me how it works I am sure you have had yours longer and are the expert BQer.

Regards Pat

I think the votes show that the cadac is favoured.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

It's the only job I do once I have a beer in my hand. :lol: Bob.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks everybody.

Looks like the Cadac has won out.

I appreciate your advice.

Now, wheres' the steak and sausages?

David.................(Spindrifter)


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi can you use a cadac with propane gas.

Peter.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Everyone


I have a second question - which should answer Waspes as well:

Can Propane be used to fire up the Cadac?

Thanks

david


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

yes


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We have the safari cadac chef with the disposable gas bottles. It wont run off a propane bottle  

If its windy I don't even bother to get it out, its a waste of time.

When its not windy, its fine


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We run ours off a 6kg propane calor with a regulator and a long pipe.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

there are 2 models. Make sure you get the one you need.

from a Cadac advert

"Portable mini BBQ. The total outdoor cooking solution.A versatile fi ve way cooking system! • Grill / fry on the non-stick reversible grill plate • BBQ on the mini vector top and boil on the gas burner • Sturdy folding legs • Tough carry case • 6547 model designed for use with refillable gas bottles & the 6544 model for use with EN417 threaded gas cartridges" 

I thought they were interchangeable, but they are not. Wish I'd bought the model that runs off refillable bottles


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Used to have one of these on my boat. Connect up to small calor bottle. Fold up and put away when finished. Cleaning, what for? Adds to the flavour. Just make sure you get it nice and hot before you start cooking on it. 8O 8O 8O

http://www.riverswayleisure.co.uk/acatalog/232323.html

I'm going to get a new one for the MH. :wink:


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Bought a cadac safari today and very impressed so far, although I havent fired it up yet.

I like the way the fat is channelled away from the burner and it all packs away neatly - think I got it at a good price as well .


----------

